# Novice skiing video - Blacktail Mtn, MT



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm not a "filmmaker" and don't pretend to be, but I'm trying to at least make some visuall interesting videos to share with family and friends.

I edited a few videos with Windows Movie Maker 7; it was pretty user-friendly, but had a lot of limitations. I just upgraded to Adobe Premiere Elements. v11 is out, and I found v10 on eBay for $20. There are a lot of possibilities with this software--any limitations are mine. 

Here's a video I put together yesterday:
Blacktail Mountain Skiing - YouTube

Low-res videos were shot after my GoPro battery died.

I'd value any constructive criticism.
My own:

It's only 3:15, but could still be shorter. I might re-edit it so the "interviews" become voice-overs for the action shots. Cut it to maybe 2:00
No soundtrack. I couldn't find any decent non-royalty audio I wanted to add; decent stuff was $10-30--not worth it for a quickie vid. YouTube won't let you publish copyrighted audio. I might go to Vimeo.
The low-resolution video really sucks. When you start watching HD video then splice in VGA video, it sucks. I need to bring a spare battery/spare GoPro and keep everything in HD.
Good: I REALLY liked my clip with the girls skiing over/past the camera and I really liked the shot of our 9 year-old daughter Kenzie jumping over the camera. You DO have to plan these shots ahead of time--you can't make them up while editing!
Good: I liked the "chairlift pan" past the snow ghost trees at the beginning--I shot that at the end of the day, but it's good to have some filler/title material to use.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Shortened, re-edited:
Blacktail Mountain Skiing v2.0 - YouTube


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Thats cool man thanks for sharing


----------

